# 2016 Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 2 - HUFFER Build



## rakesh_sharma23 (Oct 13, 2016)

*2016 Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 2 - HUFFER Build*


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/Huffer.jpg


Hello, 
I am  Rakesh Sharma from INDIA. Representing my country at 2016 Thermaltake CaseMod Invitational Season 2 with a unique casemod reflecting my passion towards Jet-Engines. Being from an engineering family background I always had a great attraction towards machines and engines, but unfortunately ended up as a Software Engineer in real life.


And Jet-Engines are such a beautiful artwork of engineering with great sound and power, which makes me little more passionate about. Now through this CaseMod I will try to showcase (likewise) one essential equipment used for starting a Jet engine.
The MA-1A Air-start cart or the 'HUFFER' cart. 


For this CaseMod, I will be modifying the Thermaltake Core X5 ATX Chassis.


*ABOUT BUILD IDEA*


MA-1A Air-start cart, some people called it the “Huffer”, is a start cart used to start Jet engines. This cart generates high velocity air, this air is then fed into the aircraft jet engine, causing it to spin or spool up with sufficient RPM for starting. The cart's air delivery system is powered by a small turbine engine. This thing has started many well known aircrafts like Lockheed F-104, Boeing B-52 and YB-49, a flying wing design bomber aircraft commissioned for service with the U.S. Air Force shortly after World War II. 


[YOUTUBE]4seex64vGlE[/YOUTUBE]
_* Thanks to AgentJayZ for sharing this video. _ And if you love the sound of starting of a turbine engine as I do, forward the video time to 5:42 Enjoy.. 


Due to its rugged design, MA-1A start cart is still used to start modern Fighter-planes and commercial airliner’s engines in many countries around the World.


My Case mod is focused on this “Huffer” design, with the Thermaltake Core X5 case showcasing as the main engine unit.




*PREMIUM PARTNERS*
*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/001.jpg


*SPONSORS*
*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/002.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/003.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/004.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/005.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/006.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/007.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/008.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/009.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/010.jpg


*HARDWARE*


CASE
Thermaltake Core X5 ATX Chassis
*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/011.jpg


PSU
Thermaltake Toughpower DPS G RGB 1250W Titanium
*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/012.jpg


PROCESSOR
Intel® Core™ i7-6700K Processor
*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/013.jpg


MOTHERBOARD
ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII FORMULA
*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/014.jpg


GRAPHICS
ASUS GeForce GTX 1070 STRIX
*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/015.jpg


SSD
V-color VLM 100 M.2 SSD
*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/016.jpg


HDD
Seagate FireCuda 2TB
*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/017.jpg


RAM
AVEXIR
*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/018.jpg


COOLING
Thermaltake Liquid Cooling Solution and accessories
*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/019.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 5, 2016)

*UPDATE : 5-Nov-2016*


Finally after waiting for long, I received my first shipment from Thermaltake.


Very excited… Now build work is no full throttle.


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/020.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/021.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/022.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/023.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/024.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/025.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/026.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/027.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/028.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/029.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/030.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/031.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/032.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/033.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/034.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/035.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/037.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/038.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/039.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 7, 2016)

*UPDATE : 7-Nov-2016*


Boards for the build is here, now Saturday night will be a great fun.


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/043.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/044.jpg


Cutting, drilling and assembling of MDF forming rough Air starter outer shell.
All hand tools, no power tools here..


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/045.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/046.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/047.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/048.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/050.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/051.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/052.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/053.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/054.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/055.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/056.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 9, 2016)

*UPDATE : 9-Nov-2016*


Somewhat basic shell is ready.


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/057.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/058.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/059.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/060.jpg


Now first filling of all joints and edges.


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/061.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/062.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/063jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/064.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/065.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/066.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/067.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/068.jpg


Sanding down all the joints and rough sides, forming curved edges. Now will be doing a second fill and fine sanding before first primer layer. 


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/069.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/070.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/071.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/072.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/073.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/074.jpg


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2016)

very interesting .. going to watch this over.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 12, 2016)

*UPDATE : 12-Nov-2016*


Moisture proof coating applied, one more sanding and shell is ready for primer.


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/075.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/076.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/077.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/078.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/079.jpg


Cutting top panel for air inlet doors


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/080.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/081.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/082.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/083.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/084.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 14, 2016)

*UPDATE : 14-Nov-2016*


More packages arrived with lot of goodies.


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/085.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/086.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/087.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/095.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/096.jpg



                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/098.jpg



                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/100.jpg


                               *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/102.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/103.jpg


                               *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/107.jpg



                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/109.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/110.jpg



                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/121.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/122.jpg



Working on the Gauge panel of the bulid.. Doing some wiring.


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/124.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/125.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/126.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/127.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 14, 2016)

holy mother of god. 

subbed.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 19, 2016)

*UPDATE : 19-Nov-2016*


Working on automatic top air inlet flap and exhaust flap. Also finally wheels arrived.


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/128.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/129.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/130.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/131.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/132.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/133.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/134.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 22, 2016)

*UPDATE : 22-Nov-2016*

Slow and steady build under progress.
Making mounting brackets for servo motors with LCD mounting in the top air inlet flap and little sneak peak on paint job.

                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/135.jpg

                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/136.jpg

                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/137.jpg

                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/138.jpg

                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/139.jpg

                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/140.jpg

                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/141.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/142.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/143.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/144.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/145.jpg


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2016)

It would be great if you can put in two words for every picture as this will help out a lot of future modders..


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 28, 2016)

*UPDATE : 28-Nov-2016*


80 % paint job done. Test fitting some parts. Now working on final paint job, trying to give old and retro looks. 


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/146.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/147.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/148.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/148b.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/149.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/150.jpg


                *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/151.jpg

		*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/152.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 29, 2016)

*UPDATE : 29-Nov-2016*


Full testing of all hardware before staring Liquid Cooling thing. And everything seems to be fine here.  


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/153.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/154.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/155.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/156.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 3, 2016)

*UPDATE : 03-Dec-2016*


Build progress on full speed. Working on finishing the top air flaps. 
LDC controller and micro-controller boards installed working on wiring and connection layout. Hope to finish top panel wiring soon.


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/157.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/158.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/159.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/160.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/161.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/162.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/163.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/164.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/165.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/166.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/167.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 5, 2016)

*UPDATE : 05-Dec-2016*


Full Sunday working…  from printer scrap parts to fully working top-air flap transition done successfully., just slight fine-tuning required.

[YOUTUBE]f-fcIrrcoE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 7, 2016)

*UPDATE : 07-Dec-2016*


Front analog control panel part done. Everything working fine. RPM meter is displaying fan RPM. Under 5000 RPM meter displays accurate fan RPM, but above that it starts showing higher values of RPM.. some fine tuning in Arduino code will solve the issue.  


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/168.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/169.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/170.jpg

[YOUTUBE]dGreX0gL20c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 12, 2016)

*UPDATE : 12-Dec-2016*


Slowly pushing the build towards its completion.  Installing VGA water block on both graphic cards. 


Test fitting, everything looks nice so fare.




*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/171.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/172.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/173.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/174.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/175.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/176.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/177.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/178.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/179.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 12, 2016)

Gaawwwwwwwwdaaaamn


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 17, 2016)

*UPDATE : 17-Dec-2016*


Making of liquid channel plate from sheets of acrylic.  Cutting, drilling and then threading holes for compression fitting installation.


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/184.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/185.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/186.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/187.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/188.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/189.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/190.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/191.jpg


Now water channel is cut out from a 12mm thick acrylic sheet and everything is fused together with acrylic cement and installed inside the case.


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/192.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/193.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/194.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/195.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/196.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/197.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/198.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/199.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/200.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/201.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/202.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 20, 2016)

*UPDATE : 20-Dec-2016*


At last PETG tubes installation done. It was easy and perfect. 


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/203.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/204.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/205.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/206.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/207.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/208.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/209.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/210.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/211.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/212.jpg


Yellow transparent side panels cut down to proper dimensions, look great. 


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/213.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/214.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/215.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/216.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/217.jpg


Still cutting marks are visible on side and edges, will be polishing for proper finish.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 21, 2016)

what happens to the finished product??


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 22, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> what happens to the finished product??



Nothing bro.. it's mine.. will enjoy it..

- - - Updated - - -

*UPDATE : 22-Dec-2016*


Coolant is here. Will be filling the loop soon, but first have to flush the whole loop with Distilled water.


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/218.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/219.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/220.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 24, 2016)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Nothing bro.. it's mine.. will enjoy it..



If you do giveaways, i will be the first contender


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 25, 2016)

waiting for the final product!!!!!!


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 26, 2016)

*UPDATE : 26-Dec-2016*


Now started adding details to the build. Hand cutting the printouts and applying paint, trying to give some rough look.


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/221.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/222.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/223.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/224.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/225.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/226.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/227.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/228.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/229.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/230.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 2, 2017)

*UPDATE : 02-Jan-2017*


Now build is about to finish. Little video of filling the loop with coolant.


[YOUTUBE]aDBUm1HCSvc[/YOUTUBE]


Huffer Build - Update - YouTube


Testing system with Operating System and driver packages installation. Some more final tweaks and system will be ready for gaming action.




*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/231.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/232.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/233.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/234.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/235.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/236.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/237.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/238.jpg


----------



## vito scalleta (Jan 2, 2017)

The build looks insane. <except for the hdd being visible thru the window>


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 16, 2017)

*FINAL UPDATE : 16-JAN-2017*


After about three months of planning and building, finally my “Huffer” build completed. 


For me participating in 2016 Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 2 is great honor and making this build was real fun.


Like to thanks Thermaltake team, forum members and all of you how showed your interest and appreciation for my build.




*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/239.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/240.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/241.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/242.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/243.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/244.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/245.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/246.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/247.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/248.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/249.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/250.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/251.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/252.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/253.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Huffer/254.jpg


THANK YOU


Regards,
Rakesh Sharma
INDIA


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 20, 2017)

Friends I am representing INDIA in Thermaltake CaseMOD competition with my HUFFER build.
If you like my build, do vote for me.


Final Voting page :  Voting Event (January 20th  ~ February 3rd 2017) - 2016 Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 2 - Tt Communit


Thanks.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 26, 2017)

Dang. How can you not win?


----------

